# Is The D300 Really THAT great?



## Graelwyn (Jun 3, 2008)

I have heard of some issues when using the 18-200mm VR lens... 

I ask because I am now choosing between a D300 and a Canon 40D and want opinions. 

All the reviews seem fantastic, but I hate the aesthetics of Nikon (not that that is important...) 

Also, how well balanced is the camera. I find canon well balanced, but nikon...not so much so when held.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 3, 2008)

They are both fantastic.  Choose the one that you like best.


----------



## Rogan (Jun 3, 2008)

yes.


----------



## ann (Jun 3, 2008)

yes, go hold the camera, get a sense for the feel , balance etc.

Both will make great images if you know how to control you tool.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 3, 2008)

Graelwyn said:


> I have heard of some issues when using the 18-200mm VR lens...
> 
> I ask because I am now choosing between a D300 and a Canon 40D and want opinions.
> 
> ...



Yes. The d300 is really that great.  I wish mine had a little face so it would make more sense when I gave it a tiny-little kiss for doing a good job.  :shock:

Sounds like you like the Canon though.  I'm sorry.  Go for it if that's what feels good.  

.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, the D300 is a fantastic little machine, despite itself.  The aesthetics are a bit lacking and the button layout is silly. 

When I first got access to one, for the longest time, I couldn't figure out how to deactivate mirror lockup after someone had turned it on.  That awkward button-locked turning-wheel mechanism which controls it is silly and hard to operate in the cold.

When reviewing images on the lcd, the thumb and index finger wheels become useless. They should instead scroll through the photos and zoom in.  Instead, Nikon went and added two more superfluous buttons (The zoom in and zoom out buttons).

To this day, I cannot figure out how to access the "?" and "info" functions above the image lock button.  Is there a control or shift key hidden somewhere on the body or something?

We finally got the 50mm 1.8 Nikon prime in the other day, and I was excited to try it out, so I popped it on the D300 and turned it on.  Half an hour later, after much infuriating experimentation and digging through the menus, asking coworkers and googling, I finally figured out why the camera wouldn't take a damned picture; the aperture had to be at f16.  What a pain.


Don't get me wrong, it's a wonderful machine and it takes superb pictures.  But I've never liked Nikon's aesthetics or ergonomic design choices.


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Jun 3, 2008)

well DUH

You have to put all your old skool AF lenses into the highest fnumber and lock em when you use them on the newer cameras such as out D300

30 mins eh?  After 2 mins of messin around with my 50 1.4 I called my pal at the camera store where I had just bought the lens and he told me wot to do.  

Another reason I don;t mind spending the extra dough at my local camera store to make most all of my purchases. :thumbup:

oh back to the OP.......  yes the D300 is *that* good.  Don;t believe all the horror stories to mean the ALL the D300s have this problem or that problem with this or that lens.  I shot over 1200 images at the Monterey Festival of Speed a few weeks ago, and I use the 70-200 2.8, 300 2.8, 17-55 2.8 etc etc.  Also the battery grip.  I didn;t have ANY problems with the camera turning itself off or locking up or whatever and I was CONSTANTLY changing lenses.........


----------



## kundalini (Jun 3, 2008)

Graelwyn said:


> All the reviews seem fantastic, but I hate the aesthetics of Nikon (not that that is important...)
> 
> Also, how well balanced is the camera. I find canon well balanced, but nikon...not so much so when held.


 
To answer your original question: YES.  

However from what you said ^^, it appears your mind is already made up.




Dubious Drewski said:


> The aesthetics are a bit lacking and the button layout is silly.


Not if you shoot Nikon for long.  You can also customize MyMenu to get to the feature/functions you need/want to have very quickly.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 3, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Yeah, the D300 is a fantastic little machine, despite itself.  The aesthetics are a bit lacking and the button layout is silly.
> 
> When I first got access to one, for the longest time, I couldn't figure out how to deactivate mirror lockup after someone had turned it on.  That awkward button-locked turning-wheel mechanism which controls it is silly and hard to operate in the cold.
> 
> ...



Like it was said. You lock it on highest aperture. Once you this the camera now controls the aperture and not that ring.


----------



## Graelwyn (Jun 3, 2008)

Heh, not stuck on canon, no. 
In fact, my friend has bid on a D300 with lenses for me. If I don't get along with it, I can always sell later.

I did have a D200 before, but I found it hard to get straight horizons with it, whereas I find that easier with the Canon...oddly. Maybe I just need a battery grip to bring more balance or somesuch. Or a spirit level.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 3, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> To this day, I cannot figure out how to access the "?" and "info" functions above the image lock button. Is there a control or shift key hidden somewhere on the body or something?


 
Yes, the D300 is that good, so, by all accounts is the Canon.  The different pros and cons will appeal to different people.

Drew, those functions are enabled depending on what is displayed on your rear LCD; if there is nothing there and you press 'Info', you'll get all of the metering/exposure info.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jun 4, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Dubious Drewski said:
> 
> 
> > The aesthetics are a bit lacking and the button layout is silly.
> ...


But you see, that's my point.  You shouldn't have to spend all this time learning the interface.  It should just be intuitive. There shouldn't have to be much thinking and problem solving in order to change from one mode or setting to the next. It should just flow with minimal effort.  (*cough* the K10 and K20 are like that *cough*).  I'm not trying to start a war or anything, I love the capabilities of the D300 and even the D80 and I contemplate switching often. I'm just stating objective truths about these cameras.



tirediron said:


> Drew, those functions are enabled depending on what is displayed on your rear LCD; if there is nothing there and you press 'Info', you'll get all of the metering/exposure info.



Hmm, maybe you could clarify for me?  If I have an image displayed on the lcd and I want to see the exif data, what button do I push to see it?  If I push that "lock image" button, it locks the image, naturally.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 4, 2008)

The 18-200 is one big issue in itself IMO. You don't want it on you D300. It's like running a Ferrari on diesel.


----------



## jopu (Jun 4, 2008)

I would make love to my D300 if it wouldn't indeed be a camera 
 :er: maybe not...

At the end it all comes down to personal preferences... I personally can not get a grip with any Canon I've ever tried... I definitely like the asthetics of the D300 over 40D! I definitely prefer the command dials of the Nikon over the Canon - I like the front one being where it is on the Nikon and not on top of the camera like on Canon. Also if I'm not completely mistaken Canon only has 1 dial over Nikons two? Into my small hand D300 fits like a glove!  Like said... all down to personal preference and feel.

Only real usage issue with the D300 I have come across with is the multi selector button which feels a bit flimsy (much preferred the one in e.g. D200)... though by now I've got used to it.

What issues are you talking about the 18-200 + D300. Only issue is the 18-200... it really isn't that great of a lens when it comes to quality - sharpness especially. I have this lens though I'm not using it that often - only when want to travel light and are not after any specific shots.

If you ask my oppinion I would say that the D300 has better quality pictures than 40D (though this is much reflected by the lens used of course) and the low light performance of the D300 is really on the level above 40D.



Dubious Drewski said:


> If I have an image displayed on the lcd and I want to see the exif data, what button do I push to see it? If I push that "lock image" button, it locks the image, naturally.



Now, I can not remember the default setting... but I get the EXIF data by pressing the multi selector button up or down. Maybe you have to set this up from the playback menu... it could be that on default it only shows the histogram. I dont have my camera on hand to try it out now.


----------



## Graelwyn (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok, so if I had to go for a set of lenses with the d300, which out of the following would be the best until I can afford better glass? 

18-55 f3.5-5.6 ED-afs DX + 70-300mm f4-5.6 G Af zoom nikkor 

OR 

18-200 vr 

OR 

nikkor 18-135 F3.5-5.6 G Ed-If AFs + 70-300mm


----------



## Tasmaster (Jun 4, 2008)

Points in random order:

I find it really weird that the D300 lacks some features present in the D40; On the D40 the thumb wheel can be used for scroling through photos, and the camera itself tells you how to set the lens if it isn't at the maximum aperture already.

Nikons fit perfectly in my hand and their functions are tottaly intuitive - everything is in the right place. You can use  90% of the functions with the press of a single button, and that's on the limited and lacking buttons D40. Other brands have confusing menus, crap button layout and a certain brand has an awful shutter button, at least on their cheaper models. The moral here is: Different cameras for different people, so do not rely on forums to find which one suits you, you need to go out and try them yourself.

The D300 will take awesome photos, just like many other cameras out there. Reviews do say that it leads the competition in certain areas, notably low lighting performance. According to all the reviews, the D300 is by far the best camera for the money right now. Next year it will be it's rival from Canon, and so on. Of course any special needs override that, get what is the best _for you_.

The issue with the 18-200 VR is that it is supposed to be the ultimate walkaround lens, not a high quality studio lens. It's a tradeoff, if you need this range the lens is the best in the world (i think Sigma also has a 18-200mm model, don't know about them), if you don't need it, most other lenses offer better quality. Again it is something that you need to try out, because it might be just fine for you, as it is for many photographers including pros.

As for lens choice... if you know that you will be getting better glass soon, get the 18-135mm and save your money, or at least get one lens at a time and see exactly what you need before deciding on the next one.

I hope some of this helps .


----------



## Garbz (Jun 4, 2008)

Well given that list the 18-200 probably is a good choice. But if you intend on getting some better lenses later a cheaper option may be the better choice for now. Brings the new glass closer 



Tasmaster said:


> I find it really weird that the D300 lacks some features present in the D40; On the D40 the thumb wheel can be used for scroling through photos, and the camera itself tells you how to set the lens if it isn't at the maximum aperture already.



Hit the zoom button (this won't zoom in unless you actually hold it and turn the thumb wheel) volah you can browse through your photos with your thumbwheel. This is mentioned in the manual.

The D200/D300 displays F-- blinking. The description of this is repeated no less than 3 times in the D200 manual (Aperture section, lens compatibility section, and in troubleshooting).

I guess the only features it's lacking is baby coddling those who can't read  But in reality the camera itself is so very feature rich and complex that people should be mailed the manual 4 days in advance of buying it. It's a pity people don't read it, well I guess just as well or the photo forum would have a lot less members


----------



## kundalini (Jun 4, 2008)

Garbz said:


> It's a pity people don't read it, well I guess just as well or the photo forum would have a lot less members


Well, you must admit that the Nikon manual is a bit of dry reading.  However, I also got Thom Hogan's *Complete Guide to the Nikon D300* and will say that I have reaped a great deal more information on functions/features, the why's and when's than with the owners manual.


----------



## passerby (Jun 5, 2008)

Graelwyn said:


> Ok, so if I had to go for a set of lenses with the d300, which out of the following would be the best until I can afford better glass?
> 
> 18-55 f3.5-5.6 ED-afs DX + 70-300mm f4-5.6 G Af zoom nikkor
> 
> ...


 
The image quality of these lenses rated as:

18-55 rated-----7.5
18-200 rated----8.3
18-135 rated----9.3
70-300 rated----9.0
16-85 rated----10.0
24-70 rated----10.0


----------



## passerby (Jun 5, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> To this day, I cannot figure out how to access the "?" and "info" functions above the image lock button. Is there a control or shift key hidden somewhere on the body or something?


 
I think if you hit the "?" twice that is what the flashing "?" is all about. Put it simply once the user manage to access the box area by hitting the "?" twice than he/she is regarded as "in the know" guy, because the flashing stop right away.



> We finally got the 50mm 1.8 Nikon prime in the other day, and I was excited to try it out, so I popped it on the D300 and turned it on. Half an hour later, after much infuriating experimentation and digging through the menus, asking coworkers and googling, I finally figured out why the camera wouldn't take a damned picture; the aperture had to be at f16. What a pain.


 
Mine was set at f22 right from the box and there is an instruction as well to set it at f22. 

Just now I set the lens at f16 (lock disabled automatically) and the lcd screen states:
*! Lock lens at minimum aperture (largest f/-number)*.

I assume your 50mm minimum aperture is f16, therefore it is an old lens.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, the D300 is just that good. I love mine.


----------



## Ben-71 (Jun 5, 2008)

Graelwyn said:


> I did have a D200 before, but I found it hard to get straight horizons
> with it, whereas I find that easier with the Canon...oddly. Maybe I
> just need a battery grip to bring more balance or somesuch. Or a
> spirit level.





Graelwyn said:


> I'd suggest turning on the grid lines, rather than adding a battery grip.
> When you'll get used to the camera, you wont need the grid anymore.
> 
> It's Nikons' best ever (second only to the D3 larger sensor [same
> ...


----------



## Tasmaster (Jun 5, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Hit the zoom button (this won't zoom in unless you actually hold it and turn the thumb wheel) volah you can browse through your photos with your thumbwheel. This is mentioned in the manual.



See, that makes more sense  (my post was in reply to Dubious Drewski's). Is this similar to the D200?


----------



## Garbz (Jun 5, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Well, you must admit that the Nikon manual is a bit of dry reading.  However, I also got Thom Hogan's *Complete Guide to the Nikon D300* and will say that I have reaped a great deal more information on functions/features, the why's and when's than with the owners manual.



Oh yeah what manual isn't. It isn't really best seller stuff. I do agree though on those guides, there was another one though which will probably come to me when I forget about this thread which was really good and took you through all the fancies of the D80 and D200.



Tasmaster said:


> See, that makes more sense  (my post was in reply to Dubious Drewski's). Is this similar to the D200?



Yep identical.



Ben-71 said:


> I'd suggest turning on the grid lines, rather than adding a battery grip.



I totally missed Graelwyn post. Yes a lot of owners do not realise this (again manual problem, if you read it you unlock a whole new world). But when a 350D friend and I bought Katz eyes screens he couldn't figure out why I bought mine without a grid, then started salivating when I showed him the LCD overlay grid in the viewfinder. This thing should come turned on by default. I think I turned it one a day after I got the camera and haven't turned it off since.


----------



## jopu (Jun 5, 2008)

jopu said:


> Now, I can not remember the default setting... but I get the EXIF data by pressing the multi selector button up or down. Maybe you have to set this up from the playback menu... it could be that on default it only shows the histogram. I dont have my camera on hand to try it out now.


Playback menu -> Display Mode (I have all unselected and I get the EXIF info to gether with histogram in one screen)
Then the multi selector button shows the selected info - you can set the multi selector button directions for this in the Custom Setting Menu f3.

...P.S. read the manual... I know it's booring... but it helps :mrgreen:


----------



## JIP (Jun 7, 2008)

Graelwyn said:


> I have heard of some issues when using the 18-200mm VR lens...
> 
> I ask because I am now choosing between a D300 and a Canon 40D and want opinions.
> 
> ...


 
I would never tell you what brand to choose but do not judge the D300 on that POS lens.  Thats like going out to buy a Porche and not buying it because it someone got a bad ride in it after they bought wheels at Wal-mart for it.


----------

